# Mountain Lion



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*Mountain Lion Pics*

Kitten and friends...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Great pic!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That really is a great pic.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Great picture!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome Picture!!!!!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

It's not often that you can get lion and hounds in the same frame, combine that with the beautiful backdrop and you have something special. I love it.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks! Got lucky on the setup for that pic, for sure.

Here's another shot more typical of what I was getting. Those hound dogs are part squirrel....


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Excellent


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I miss chasing them. 8)


----------

